# My journey into the Canadian Forces



## dannyboy41 (4 Nov 2011)

Hey everyone,

Long time lurker, minute poster, but I figure I would create a thread regarding my current application with the Forces.

A little about me: I am in a university transfer program at college, and will be attending year two of university in 2012. I do not have a plethora of leadership experience under my belt, but I am a keen learner and enjoy a good challenge when one approaches. My long term goals are to become an officer within the CF and maybe travel the world. 

My interest with them started a few years ago after a friend of mine joined up. Believe it or not before that I had very little interest in the military as a whole. I even went so far as to think we barely needed one (how naive of me). Not too long after my friend joined I tried applying, but all the trades were full. So I waited. And applied again last year around April. This time trades were open but my file managed to get stuck in the reliability background check (at least that is what I was told. The main clerk at the local CFRC was on two week vacation. Go figure ). So I waited yet again. That brings us to now. I have applied for ROTP (MPO, Armour O, Infantry O), and have my interview booked for November 17th (though I will have to call and reschedule as I now have a test that day and time). 

In the event that I do not manage to achieve the ROTP offer, I have called the local reserves and have my name on a calling list for when the next basic training is. I will not be bitter if ROTP does not work out, for doing the reserves while in university would be a great experience, it gives me another year to get into great shape, and there is always the possibility of component transferring. 

So that is pretty much it. I am just preparing for my interview. Not too sure what to expect, but it should be good. :camo:


----------



## Sadukar09 (4 Nov 2011)

Very good of you.  8)

Which reserve unit you thinking of joining if you dont get ROTP?


----------



## dannyboy41 (4 Nov 2011)

The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment in Peterborough, Ontario. The person I talked to on the phone seemed very approachable and answered all of my questions.


----------



## dannyboy41 (21 Feb 2012)

Slight change of plan regarding entry:

I have decided to pursue an NCM-SEP position instead of the ROTP. I will likely still attain a degree, for one can never have too much education. Hoping I get merit listed in time for numbers to be released. 

I have mailed copies of my transcripts and birth certificate which are being sent off to Oshawa; now I'm just waiting for Oshawa to contact me to further my application.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM-SEP
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech.
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Cannot remember (It was months ago, and I do not have access to eRecruiting right now)
First Contact: N/A (Was 'contacted' online and have sent all of my core documents to CFNRC)
Aptitude: Complete (Officer qualified)
Medical: 
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## dannyboy41 (28 Feb 2012)

Update: The CFNRC sent my files to the local CFRC, and I got a phone call today to book my medical and interview. :camo:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM-SEP
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech.
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Cannot remember (It was months ago, and I do not have access to eRecruiting right now)
First Contact: N/A (Was 'contacted' online and have sent all of my core documents to CFNRC)
Aptitude: Complete (Officer qualified)
Medical: Booked 15 March 2012
Interview: Booked 15 March 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## dannyboy41 (15 Mar 2012)

Update:

I did my interview today with an awesome Captain at CFRC Oshawa. He told me that, compared to other applicants, I probably would not be considered competitive enough to make it into the NCM-SEP program. I went to a presentation tonight for the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, and I will be applying to the reserves in hopes for getting onto the next course starting in October-ish (the presenter said the date for the course was tentative).

Recruiting Center: CFRC Oshawa/Peterborough
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM-SEP
Trade Choice 1: ATIS Tech.
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Cannot remember (It was months ago, and I do not have access to eRecruiting right now)
First Contact: N/A (Was 'contacted' online and have sent all of my core documents to CFNRC)
Aptitude: Complete (Officer qualified)
Medical: Completed 15 March 2012
Interview: Completed 15 March 2012
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## mmmjon (16 Mar 2012)

dannyboy41 said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I did my interview today with an awesome Captain at CFRC Oshawa. He told me that, compared to other applicants, I probably would not be considered competitive enough to make it into the NCM-SEP program. I went to a presentation tonight for the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, and I will be applying to the reserves in hopes for getting onto the next course starting in October-ish (the presenter said the date for the course was tentative).
> 
> ...



So you are cancelling your application to the Regs and going to Res instead?


----------



## dannyboy41 (18 Mar 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> So you are cancelling your application to the Regs and going to Res instead?



I may have to. Although I do not like the idea of cancelling it, the reserves would be an excellent opportunity to continue upgrading my education while getting some related experience. 

Edit: Also, the reserves would allow me to get a degree while working at the same time. Seems like a decent idea.


----------

